# US Navy Aircraft Identification Colors Before World War II....



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2022)

US Navy Aircraft Identification Colors Before World War II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 7, 2022)

Always liked the looks of Willow Green on aircraft

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

